# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  What is he

## blaze

Hi i was just wondering if my frog i bough yesterday is an American green tree frog

----------


## Tony

Does it have a white stripe running down its sides?

----------


## blaze

Uhhm well down the side of his mouth tell about the back of his front legs

----------


## Kurt

Not all green treefrogs, _Hyla cinerea_ have white stripes. For an example see my albums. More pictures from different angles would help a lot.

----------

